# hydraulic issues



## SEQUOIA

Hello all,
I have a 61' ford 601 workmaster.
I have been doing some grading the last couple days and noticed the response time of the lifter arms has been slowing down and I have to increase the rpms to get it to lift the box all the way up. I checked the fluid levels and added a bit but it only helped a little.
Knowing just the basics of how hydraulics work I was wondering If someone could tell me what steps I should follow to go about figuring out what exactly is causing the issue ?
Thanks in advance for any advice you may have.


----------



## Big_T

The 601 Workmaster Series Utility tractor was built 1957 - 1961. Your tractor's model is defined by the following variants:
611: Select-O-Speed, no PTO
621: Four-speed, no PTO or 3-point
631: Four-speed, no PTO
641: Four-speed
651: Five-speed
661: Five-speed, live PTO
671: Select-O-Speed
681: Select-O-Speed, dual-speed PTO

For more information regarding your tractor, go to tractordata.com, and also visit John Smith's Old Ford Tractors site on the internet. 

What fluids are you putting in the transmission and rear end reservoirs of your tractor? Assuming That you have a manual shift transmission (not SOS transmission), the tranny should take SAE 80 Mild EP oil. The rear end/differential reservoir also serves as the hydraulic reservoir and takes a much lighter oil. Today, we use Ford/NH spec 134D oil or equivalent Unversal Tractor Fluid. 

Your lift will be very slow if it is pumping gear oil. 

It is very common for the seals between the transmission and the rear end in these old tractors to leak and allow mixing of the heavy oil with the thinner oil. The easy fix is drain them all and fill with UTF that meets the Ford 134D spec. This is an approved Ford practice. My Ford 3600 has 134D in both sections.


----------



## SEQUOIA

*not sure whats in there*

Hey Big T,
Thanks for the input. Mine is a 641 and I'm not sure what fluid is in the rear end or transmission because I did not put it in there. I plan to drain all three and replace with UTF all the way around. It would be sweet if that fixes the issue because after researching hydraulic pump reuilds,that could be a nightmare.


----------



## SEQUOIA

*well that was interesting*

Hey Big T,
So here is how it went. I looked up the exact spects for my tractor and got six and a half gallons of UTF this morning. I started by draining the transmission fluid and moved on to the hydraullic reservoir and drained it as well. By the time both were empty I had between six and seven gallons in the drain buckets. When I removed the plug on the rear axle virtually nothing came out so I can assume I have complete communication between the hydraullic reservoir and the rear end at the very least. I put the appropriate amounts of UTF in each port and when I started the tractor up to test it out I could not get the box to lift more than a few inches. This is pretty much how it was acting when I shut it down the last time. I dropped the box to see if the lifters would respond and they went up and down smoothly and completely with no problem.
My question is two fold. Would the communication between the two reservoirs cause any issues with the hydraullics now that it is all the same fluid and is there any step I may have missed such as bleeding or priming the pump ? I could not find anything about this in the manual.
Any thoughts on what steps I should take next would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks again for you last post, I had no idea changing out to all UTF was an acceptable practice.


----------



## harry16

According to John Smith's Old Ford Tractors site, a 600 series tractor should take the following volumes:

Transmission - 5 qts. (1.25 gal.)
Hydraulic Section - 9 qts (2.25 gal)
Rear differential section - 8.5 qts. (2.2 gal)

I need an estimate of how much fluid you got out of the transmission.

One further detail - The small lever on the right side under the seat is the position/draft control. The up position is the implement position, for boxblades, bushhogs, etc.,where you want the implement at a set position. Your's should be set in the up position, for the lift to work properly. 
The lower position is the constant draft draft control, used for plowing when you want a constant draft on your tractor. This lever may take a little pressure to get it to point straight down.


----------



## SEQUOIA

I can't be exact but I know it was at least two gallons. As for my refill amounts I had:
8 quarts for hydraulilc reservoir
8 quarts for rear axle
6 quarts for the transmission
I have messed with the draft control switch before but since I never plow I found no real use for it, I just leave it in the up position


----------



## harry16

There's a plug/port on your hydraulic pump where you can test it's output pressure. You will need a guage capable of measuring 2000-2500 psi. 

If the pump's pressure is low, it may have lost prime. You can rig up a clear plastic line from this port back to the filler port on the hydraulic reservoir purge any possible air in the system. The clear plastic line allows you to see any air in the fluid. 

The pump's hydraulic lines run through the transmission, and the high pressure line (the smaller line) has been known to develop leaks. So keep an eye on transmission and hydraulic reservoir levels.


----------



## SEQUOIA

Thanks for the input sir,
I will start by checking the pressure when I get off work. I tested the lift today and it lifts a couple hundred pounds with no problem at all. The box grader is heavy but I know it it nowhere near the 1,250 lb limit the tractor is rated for.


----------



## tkinn

i justin it i bought a ford 600 640 model i blew a hydro line coming from control lever base i replaced that line and line next to it i then had stoping and jerking while lifting bucket so thinking i had air in lines i cracked line connecters ran tractor and moved control levers untell it seemed mostly fliud coming out then i tightened connecters and tried to lift bucket now it doesnt move at all !!! any suggestions please


----------



## Big_T

Check the fluid level in your hydraulic reservoir. There should be a dipstick on the left side near the PTO shift lever. The filler cap is under the seat on the left side. Fill it and then try to get the air out of the system. Check fluid level again after you get it working.


----------



## junebug

I have 640 pushing fluid out of hydro into trans then it comes out bottom of shifter


----------



## sixbales

Howdy junebug,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Both the high pressure and suction lines of the hydraulic system run from the pump through the bottom of the transmission, and they can develop leaks. You have a leaking high pressure line inside the transmission. 

There are kits available to install a new line inside the one with a leak.


----------



## optaylor

New to the forum and the thread and was just wondering where one of these "line kits" can be purchased? I think I may have the same problem, I have searched but as yet come up with nothing. Thanks


----------



## sixbales

Howdy optaylor,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Try waltstractors.com on the internet. Telephone 1-888-414-4043.


----------



## optaylor

thanks for the suggestion only thing I have came up with so far is the replacement line NCA945B nothing on a kit yet.


----------



## JimmyT

*Lift Issues also*

Hi all,

I have a 1956 601 and had to replace all the hydraulic fluid & trans fluid this year as water had gotten in it. Make sure you cover your tractor or put under shed. I removed almost 9 gallons of fluid and replaced with Travelers 80-90 ASE multipurpose gear lube. I read several links and information on using it for both trans and lift.

Could I have air in the hydraulic pump or lines? Or could it be the fluid itself.

If I mess with the draft adjustment and put straight up or push up more it will lift.

Thanks
Jimmy


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Jimmy,

Please star a new post.


----------



## oldguychuck

Hi All

had a couple of enquiries about the fuel injector for my International 574 tractor, per earlier email.

Shopped on E Bay and my list of dealers. This unit is not made any more according to contacts. Went on E-Bay and there was a few for sale in the US $1,200 range plus fright costs, etc.

I got mine rebuilt by a guy that does them for the local IH dealer in Kamloops, BC Canada.

Thx

Oldguychuck


----------

